# NEED HELP! charger not working



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What voltage do you read on the charger terminals before and after turning it on? Does it have a fuse in it?


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi ColinM14,

if you are charging at 240 ac try throwing the breaker for that circuit in your house breaker box. It could be one of the 120 ac legs blew but not the other.


----------



## ColinM14 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Some more info on the car is 

6 new lead acid deep cycle marine batteries
Only has 150 miles on car and motor it sat for a while. 
I use a standard 120 volt outdoor wall outlet to charge it. 

I have a basic knowledge of electricity and how it works but I'm an auto mechanic so I'm used to 12 volt systems not 72. 

I'm going to check the terminal voltage on the charger and also check the outlet


----------



## ColinM14 (Sep 12, 2012)

This is her, we call her EVa


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What charger are you using? 

Pete


----------



## ColinM14 (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess an onboard? Not too good with part names yet. It's in one of the pictures. And I plug the car into a 120 volt outlet


----------



## ColinM14 (Sep 12, 2012)

I do recall seeing a 64.3 volt reading across one of the terminals on the charger


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

The one photo shows a red anderson connector and it looks to be disconnected. Not sure about the charger but it looks like the anderson connects to the charger and you may check fuses too.


----------



## ColinM14 (Sep 12, 2012)

Its disconnected because I took the picture right after I installed the batteries, I'm new but not that new! And yeah that's the charger I can't find a name model or part number on it besides some chicken scratch markings on the top.






here's the set up for the rear.


----------



## ColinM14 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok so I reset the circuit breaker for the outlet and it seems to be charging now. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Thanks for the tips and info guys! It's nice to see a group of people willing to help a newb! 

Now I need to research how to make this thing faster. I'm addicted


----------



## nvrbdun (Jul 20, 2012)

I read somewhere on this site the breaker needs to be a 20 amp, check to see if your is, it might be 15 amps... good luck


----------



## ColinM14 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ill Have to check, thank you!


----------

